# Uninsured, confused and tired...lab test help needed please



## HoustonLisa50 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm Lisa in Texas. I'm 50 yrs old, self employed and uninsured. I was diagnosed in 2012 as hypo and have tried different things but nothing has really helped. I have all the hypo symptoms&#8230;debilitating exhaustion, brain fog, no memory, swelling, dry skin, feeling a fullness in my throat and having problems with swallowing, thinning hair and weight gain no matter what I try. I also have the flip side. I get so hot and sweat profusely just from my head/face; horrible mood swings, irritability and I'm sure other symptoms that I can't remember. Because I'm uninsured, I have to go to clinics and none of the NP's or Docs have much experience with thyroid problems and just want to put me on Levothyroxine, which hasn't worked yet.

I've been on Levothyroxine (started at 25mcg and worked up to 300mcg), Armour (did NOT do well on it by itself), Levo + Armour (found a sweet spot for 2 months, then it went away). My NP decided she didn't like Armour so took me off it in 2013 because she said I was now hyper. Stayed on 300mcg Levo until beginning of 2014 then tapered off since it didn't make me feel better anyway. I'm not on any thyroid meds now and don't know what to take.

2015&#8230;new doc, new tests. Gives me my test results, writes me a script for 25mcg once a day. That's it.

Please help me. I really don't know what to do and I'm so tired of feeling like crap.

Here are my latest test results - I am NOT taking anything at this time.

7/12/2015

TSH 1.24 0.45-4.500

T4 7.8 4.5-12.0

T3 24 24-39

FT3 1.91 .2-4.9

07/19/2013 - Was on 300mcg of Levothyroxine at the time. Felt the same way I do now.

TSH 2.90 .450-4.500

T4 5.44 .5-12.0

T3 Uptake 29 24-39

FT3 1.62 .0-4.4

01/12/12 - At diagnosis

TSH 3.210 .450-4.500

T4 6.94 .5-12.0

T3 UPTAKE 31 24-39

FT3 2.11 .2-4.9

Sorry this post is so long. Besides finding a new doc, which I'm trying to do, does anyone have any advice for me?

Any help would be appreciated!!

Lisa in Houston, Texas


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow -- I'm stunned at your labs, particularly the ones when you were on 300 (!!!!) mcgs of levo.

Have you ever had your antibodies tested and have you ever had a thyroid ultrasound?


----------



## HoustonLisa50 (Oct 22, 2015)

I have asked for my antibodies to be tested, but they wouldn't do it. My old NP wanted me to get an ultrasound, but I wasn't working at the time and just couldn't afford it.

The new doc didn't even give me any advice at all. She said everything was 'normal'.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm taking a wild guess, but it sounds like you have antibodies that both stimulate and inhibit thyroid function. First, it's VERY hard to stabilize when you have that situation. But, secondly, that situation very often occurs because of a more serious condition (thyroid cancer).

I think it's really imperative that you get that ultrasound if you can afford it.


----------



## HoustonLisa50 (Oct 22, 2015)

Wow, ok. Time to find a new clinic that can get that for me pronto.

I have other test results that I can post, if that will show the picture better.

Thank you for your help!

Lisa


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

If you're in Houston, you can order your own labs if your doctor won't test your antibodies. I'm in Dallas and do it all the time (it's actually cheaper than if my insurance pays for it!). There's a basic antibody panel here: http://healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/204 that is $59 and you use any Lab Corp near you.


----------



## HoustonLisa50 (Oct 22, 2015)

The question is...if I can only get one test, which would give me the most information that is helpful...the TPO panel or ultrasound? At this point, I have to find a new clinic/doctor to work with. The current doc is useless and if it really is something serious, I don't want to work with her at all. There is a clinic that I just found where I can get a thyroid ultrasound done at a discounted price and they claim they deal with endocrine issues. I'm going to try and check them out as soon as I can.

Here are 2 other test results from my first NP. I loved her, but she died.

06/21/2012 - on various dosages of Levo trying to find a good one.

TSH .002 0.450-4.50

FT4 2.19 0.82-1.77

FT3 3.40 2.0-4.4

12/14/2013 - on 150mcg Levo and Armour (can't remember dosage, but was low). She stopped the Armour after this test.

TSH .0006 0.450-4.5

FT4 2.43 0.82-1.77

FT3 6.1 2.0-4.4

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would go for the ultrasound if I were in your shoes.

I can't believe you felt ok on levo-armour! Those labs are really concerning and point to serious over medication!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab and also.........

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hi there and welcome. I cannot add to what Joplin1975 has to say but I can provide some information that may help you.

Ultra-sound is essential at this stage and the above tests would help sort this out.


----------



## HoustonLisa50 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi Joplin, I only felt ok for about 2 months during this whole freakin ordeal. They were the 2nd and 3rd month on Levo and Armour. After that, I haven't felt good one day, although some days are so much worse than others. I have tried many different dosages of Levo and Armour together, but when my NP took me off it, I didn't feel any different. Same thing with Levo. I finally just weaned off it entirely since it didn't seem to be doing much, if anything. Now I just suck it up and deal with all my symptoms, but that's just becoming too hard to do. I have an awesome job, but if I'm in an exhaustive fog, I can't do it. If I can't do it, I can't make money. It's not a good cycle. I just want to feel better.

I have a prescription now for Levo. Should I even be taking it at all? I hate to start the roller coaster again if there's no point.

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would take it, I think. Your numbers certainly indicate you could benefit from it.


----------



## HoustonLisa50 (Oct 22, 2015)

I appreciate the input, but I'm still confused. Am I hypo or hyper? At this point, I'm not even sure anymore.

If I started the levothyroxine again, does anyone have a starting point for me?

I'm just afraid of going through the ups and downs like before. I feel like I've been on it for so long at different dosages, taken at different times and nothing has ever made me feel better, just worse than being off it completely. Keep in mind that when I made any change to my meds, I always gave it at least 2 months before changing it again so I wasn't doing this on a weekly basis. I just don't have the money to have tests run every month, so I have to go by what I feel. Obviously, I'm not real good at that! lol

Thanks Ladies!

Lisa


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Get the test I listed; that will give you the info you seek.


----------



## HoustonLisa50 (Oct 22, 2015)

I've made an appointment for a new clinic that claims it works with all endocrine issues. It's in 2 weeks. I have type 2 diabetes as well, so hopefully this place will have docs or NP's familiar with both diseases. They offer a good cash price on thyroid ultrasounds there, so hopefully I can get everything done at once and find out what's really going on.

Thanks for your help.

Lisa


----------

